# Need For A Furbearer License



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

If I shoot a coyote and want to sell its pelt do I need a furbearer license? I am not trapping them, I am calling them in and shooting them. Just curious.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

no


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Not for striped skunks, red fox, or raccoons, either. happy hunting.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Not for muskrats either.


----------

